

Landing Page in a Day – Get a custom landing page that converts - studiofellow
http://landingpageinaday.com

======
BenBradleySmith
$1000 is a huge amount of money for what looks like a very basic landing page.
In my opinion it would be better to just shell out $150 for the designmodo's
startup framework,
[http://designmodo.com/startup/](http://designmodo.com/startup/) and spend an
afternoon tailoring it to your needs.

~~~
sebslomski
I don't think that $1000 is to much for a service like this. Having worked
with many non technical founders I know about their pain of finding someone
who builds a landing page for a reasonable about of money.

I also know quite a few solo founders with a technical background who have
pretty shitty landing pages, even though they know (technically) how to build
one and/or extended one from themeforest. They just forget about white space,
proper padding and stuff, but hesitate to hire a designer for a day.

~~~
Throwaway12830
I wouldn't have an issue paying $1,000 for a landing page, but I do have an
issue paying $1,000 for a landing page where the developer only devotes a
single day to learning about my business, understanding the problems we're
solving, writing copy, designing, and coding.

I'm looking at the before and after example, and there are just a few words
changed, previous headlines enlarged and colored, and a call to action at the
very bottom. Yes, those are positive changes, but for $1,000 I'm expecting
someone to bring far more to the table than a few minor tweaks. If you're
asking for a premium price, I'm expecting a premium service.

~~~
randallsquared
Assuming a day means 8 hours, that's only 125/hr, which is right in line with
what many contractors make already. Hardly premium.

~~~
mudil
Assuming yours is the only page he is working on. He really might have dozens
of projects going at the same time.

~~~
raelshark
Right at the bottom he mentions that only 15 slots are available, first come-
first serve. So he blocks out each day for a single client.

------
scottcanoni
I would like to create a landing page service using your landing page in a day
service. When you design my landing page service page, please make it read
"Landing Page in Half a Day". The cost will be $999.

------
ssharp
I've found that landing pages are less of a design issue and more of a
messaging issue, although having something attractive is certainly nice to
have. If you're largely taking existing headlines and making them look nicer,
you're missing greater opportunities for improvement.

I also don't think saying you get 10% - 17% conversion rates resonates at all.
A lot depends on what you're optimizing for. I have landing pages that can
routinely convert 70-75%, but that's a first step optimization for click-thru,
not sale. I think it's best not to pigeon-hole yourself into a range and
instead just say "I've increased conversions by x%".

~~~
studiofellow
Thanks for this—very insightful. I do include copywriting. For the case study,
Justin already had copy that was in great shape. Other clients might not, so
I'll provide writing from scratch in those cases.

As for the conversion rates, totally agree that the metric I shared is
somewhat vague. Every project has different goals, and sometimes even a
fraction of a percent is a major win, such as with major display advertisers.

Also, your point about showing the increase in conversions for my projects is
way more powerful. Unfortunately, since this is brand new, I don't have better
data to share. Hope to have some soon.

~~~
punee
Sorry, but the metric isn't vague, it's bullshit. You can't promise a
conversion rate. Probably not even a conversion improvement, since the people
you're targeting won't have enough traffic for testing. I'd stay away from
making such claims if I were you. Making nice, clear landing pages with good
copy is a good enough value proposition for people who suck at writing and/or
building websites.

------
christudor
$1000 is a a huge amount of money to pay for a landing page when you can just
buy a template for $5 (or get one for free?) and get a similarly nice-looking
page in more or less the same amount of time, no?

------
itengelhardt
I like the idea of offering the service for a flat fee. The "before/after"
section is cool, too - although it reminds me of the "lose 20 pounds in 2
weeks" ads I see on Facebook :-)

This is productized consulting at its best.

------
oliv__
Sorry to say but everything about this website feels cheap and generic to me:
from the font to the use of huge font-awesome icons, to the texture in the
background; to me this page looks like it's from 2012.

"Sound too good to be true? I wrote and designed this very landing page you're
reading in 1 day."

Yeah, I can tell. It's impossible to create a design that will stand on its
own in a day, if only for the fact that you need to have looked at it for so
much longer than 24h (which is probably more like 10h) to have any kind of
perspective on what you've produced. And, frankly, I feel like somebody who's
been doing this for 10 years should know this.

To me, this whole thing just reads as an easy cheap hack for this guy to make
more money.

~~~
philbarr
I see what you mean - although given my poor landing page design skills pretty
much anything looks good to me.

Can you give an example of a decent landing page?

~~~
ryanSrich
Check out land-book ([http://land-book.com/](http://land-book.com/)).

I honestly think products like OP's (original OP...) degrade design as a
profession. It takes much more time than a day and much more than $1k to
properly design a landing page. You not only need to understand the brand (or
help build it in some cases) but the language and tone of the business (even
in larger companies that have a tone already you still spend a considerable
amount of time on this). You need to bring the essence of that product into an
easily digestible 'frame'.

The design of OP's site tells me that they think design is something that can
be done hastily and with very little information.

------
turbostyler
All of the work on this site looks like it was done by someone with less than
a year of experience in design.

------
acconrad
This could just be my opinion, but you're selling custom design and using
Courier New as your type - that's not very convincing. After browsing your
other pages I was convinced you could design, but I would not have guessed
that from this landing page.

------
nathanpowell
Looks like a great idea. All the best with this!

------
rubiquity
There's something incredibly meta about this that I love.

This does seem useful though. I've probably underestimated the impact a
landing page can have on idea validation and conversions.

------
ttty
Can't read the text at bottom "I wrote a popular design ebook, and write a
weekly newsletter to thousands of subscribers." Green of green, and hover that
link is white over light green...

Great stuff anyway, but the price put me down, at least for me, but I don't
usually pay for nothing. I'm a bad customer (:

------
timme
Pretty sure $1k doesn't buy the in-depth product understanding that is
required for a good landing page.

------
girinambari
UI programming is different from UX design. If it is just programming 1000$ is
too much, there are lot of other alternative options. If it is UX design I
think lot more effort involved than you are assuming.

------
marketingadvice
This is pretty awesome. I would love to see some of the work you do from this.

------
crixlet
What would really sell me is if there was some hardcore copywriter/marketer
behind it as well... that coupled with your great design skills would sell me!

~~~
studiofellow
Sorry if this was unclear, but I do include copywriting & marketing advice in
the project.

~~~
rada
So many comments from people who clearly did not even read your page! The
subtitle states "I'll WRITE, design, and code a custom page...", and the very
first paragraph describing your offer states: "I'm an expert COPYWRITER and
designer, and I want to help you...".

Don't let the ADHD crowd get you down. Beautifully done.

~~~
punee
An expert copywriter would know he has to optimize for the "ADHD crowd" (which
is about 80% of people on the internet), for example by mentioning he provides
copy in at least one of the subheads, instead of keeping his head in the sand
like you suggest.

~~~
rada
_for example by mentioning he provides copy in at least one of the subheads_

I repeat:

The subtitle states "I'll WRITE, design, and code a custom page..."

 _keeping his head in the sand like you suggest_

Where did I suggest that? So many dramaz. Jeez.

------
jpallares
"jQuery, the JavaScript framework"

wat

~~~
rgbrenner
"wat"

I think what you're trying to say is: the page says jQuery is a framework,
when really it's a library. Frameworks have more structure (Angular, Backbone,
etc), and JQuery calls itself a library...

Author might want to fix that.

~~~
studiofellow
Heh, good point. Fixed. The explanation is obviously intended for non-
technical folks, so the distinction is probably lost there, but I do want to
be correct.

------
ulisesrmzroche
I don't think anyone can get quality copy in 24 hours. Research alone takes
weeks.

------
vishalzone2002
isn't 1k too steep? With weebly and other similar apps, its much easier for
non developers. For developers bootstrap themes are on a rise?

------
Cognitron
This site has a pretty good landing page.

~~~
jebus989
I'd wager it doesn't have >10% conversion however...

~~~
instakill
It's a site offering a $1000 product/service. I'd love for you to name a
single company pitching this rate that does get 10% conversion.

~~~
jebus989
Context: this is a site claiming to create landing pages with said conversion
rate in a day. Landing page itself was designed in a day.

Additional context:

> My landing pages convert at over 10%. Even as high as 17%.

------
instakill
I'm still seeing the old design:
[http://productpeople.club/](http://productpeople.club/)

~~~
studiofellow
I just sent Justin his new design yesterday. So, can't really blame him for
not having it online yet. :)

~~~
buckbova
Justin is you buddy right and not your client? Did you actually spend only one
day on his page and charge him too?

------
untog
Like a bespoke Launchrock. Whatever happened to Launchrock? Oh, it got
acquired by a company I've never heard of. Moving on.

------
tombrossman
Neither your site nor the 'Case Study' contain a privacy policy and both use
Google Analytics. Both are in breach of the TOS which is problematic,
especially in pro-privacy jurisdictions (like Germany for example).

From their Terms of Service at
[http://www.google.com/analytics/terms/us.html](http://www.google.com/analytics/terms/us.html)
the language is crystal clear _" You must post a Privacy Policy and that
Privacy Policy must provide notice of Your use of cookies that are used to
collect data. You must disclose the use of Google Analytics, and how it
collects and processes data..."_

I'm surprised by the number of sites that ignore this. I wish you good luck
with the product launch but privacy and legal compliance are hot topics lately
and I think you should consider bring your site, and especially your client's
sites, into compliance.

